

Brightkite and faircompanies founders talk about happiness - sleepingbot
http://faircompanies.com/videos/view/brightkite-and-faircompanies-founders-talk-about-happiness/

======
jacquesm
Really neat, have a look 8 minutes well spent!

"Happiness is creation".

thanks Nicolas.

